# Crown in or out?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A question for the 'Hummer' owners do you leave your watches running or with the crown out while in the watch box? What are the pros and cons please?

Thanks Martin


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't think it matters on Omega hummers, there is still a battery drain so all you are doing is lessening the mechanccal wear rather than extending battery life. One Accutron 219 variant and maybe others have electrical isolation when you pull the crown fully out so maybe there you can extend battery life.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Padders said:


> Don't think it matters on Omega hummers, there is still a battery drain so all you are doing is lessening the mechanccal wear rather than extending battery life. One Accutron 219 variant and maybe others have electrical isolation when you pull the crown fully out so maybe there you can extend battery life.


 No, that's not correct. The ESA 9162/4, as fitted in Omega f300, Tissot Tissonic, Longines Ultronic, B&M Tronosonic etc etc *does* disconnect the battery when you pull the crown out to the 3rd position.

And some 218 Accutrons also do this (F or G after calibre number), although most do not. 214 Accutrons do not disconnect battery..


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I stand corrected.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> No, that's not correct. The ESA 9162/4, as fitted in Omega f300, Tissot Tissonic, Longines Ultronic, B&M Tronosonic etc etc *does* disconnect the battery when you pull the crown out to the 3rd position.
> 
> And some 218 Accutrons also do this (F or G af,ter calibre number), although most do not. 214 Accutrons do not disconnect battery..
> 
> 6


 Yes I do mean the Omega f300. So I suppose it's the norm to pull the crown, when not in use?

Cheers Martin


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

This is an interesting topic which, while I know I have given incorrect info I am glad I noticed since I tend to leave all my hummers running. Armed with the info above, I may actually hack some of the ones that can be isolated to prevent some of the racket from the box. The only downside of course is having to set them all when they are called back into use, something which normally with a hummer (or quartz) isn't necessary since they are in the main pretty accurate, even after months.

Without really knowing how, and in fact during a period of supposed downsizing I somehow seem to have acquired a sub-collection of 10 hummers (5 Omega and 5 Accutron). I am not entirely sure how this has happened and the info above may save me a fortune in batteries!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

martinzx said:


> Yes I do mean the Omega f300. So I suppose it's the norm to pull the crown, when not in use?
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Depends how much you wear the things. For me, electronic is preferable alternative to the idea of a pick-up-and-go quartz watch, so always leave it running at the right time.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

hughlle said:


> Depends how much you wear the things. For me, electronic is preferable alternative to the idea of a pick-up-and-go quartz watch, so always leave it running at the right time.


 But if you had 10?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Padders said:


> But if you had 10?


 Only need 1 grab and go  if I did though I'd most likely leave them running just so I'd be sure when a battery was dead and needed removing. I can be forgetful and daft and would probably just tell myself it's stopped because the crown is probably out, forget about it, and come back to a ruined watch some time later.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Padders said:


> But if you had 10?


 Only 10? Pah! Light-weight!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I leave all mine running unless they need attention.

Four more for you soon Paul.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I only have one hummer (at present) but I leave it running so I can just wear it whenever I like without having to alter the day & date. Batteries are cheap so I keep a couple of new ones in stock. I find that in my f300 cone they last about a year, give or take. I'm not sure whether to thats normal or not. Keeps great time so I don't worry about it...-)


----------

